# H1N1 Sneezing Rules



## a mere housewife (Nov 18, 2009)

This is full of Useful and Pertinent information, especially if you're a germophobe:

http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/category/comedy/watch/v19326847yFRxaqmx


----------



## sastark (Nov 18, 2009)

Link isn't working.


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 18, 2009)

Link fixed (I found it online  (Apparently one had to be logged into my gmail.)


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 18, 2009)

I am sooo talking about this at work tonight!


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 18, 2009)

Andrew I think we need smileys that comply with this etiquette.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 18, 2009)

Why bother. Sneeze away! We're all doomed!!


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 18, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Why bother. Sneeze away! We're all doomed!!



Yes but there's no need why we can't be stoic and meet the crisis crawling around on the floor, sneezing into other people's knees.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Curt (Nov 19, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Why bother. Sneeze away! We're all doomed!!



Amen, brother.


----------

